# pre-rigged **** Pops



## Johnboat

I fish out of Galveston. Would like to have a rod ready with **** Pop tarpon lure. I hate rigging lures...I buy my bottom fishing rigs from MCSaltwater Tackle.

Does anyone make and sell ready to tie-on **** Pop lures with a quality circle hook of the correct size and correct weight jig head? (I Googled it and found no source)

Thanks.


----------



## Hunter

Fishing Tackle Unlimited used to have them, and probably still does.


----------



## NationalGunTrader

*Have you seen these?*

http://www.cotee.com/Pages/cotee_prod_kits_access1_1_0.html

I just ordered 2 kits.

Good luck.


----------



## Johnboat

*Perfect...*

Just ordered 2 kits myself. Thank you!


----------



## Tarponchaser

Hunter,

Your mom is a hoot.... she gave me like 500 envelopes for scales... guess I have to scale the whole next tarpon i catch.

TC


----------



## Scott

Problem with buying the package deal is you don't get different weight jig heads and you don't really want to throw those heavy 4 oz jig heads all the time. Best deal it so make your own. It is so simple, there is no excuse not to make your own at home. Order some Action Plastics bait tails and make them.


----------



## RockportRobert

Scott said:


> Problem with buying the package deal is you don't get different weight jig heads and you don't really want to throw those heavy 4 oz jig heads all the time. Best deal it so make your own. It is so simple, there is no excuse not to make your own at home. Order some Action Plastics bait tails and make them. CLICK HERE


Have put a dozen or so together, but I've heard that shark or kings will bite them off. I've put several together with kingfish wire as an 8-10" bite leader. Will tarpon hit it with the wire leader? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hunter

Wire is not a problem.


----------



## Johnboat

*Thanks everyone.*

I will buy some and make some in smaller jig weights. Appreciate the information.


----------



## 999

Hunter or Scott,

What size and brand of circles work best for the Galveston or POC area?


----------



## tcbayman

You mite check with serious tackle. Im almost positive I saw some in there last time I was there


----------



## Hunter

Tarponchaser said:


> Hunter,
> 
> Your mom is a hoot.... she gave me like 500 envelopes for scales... guess I have to scale the whole next tarpon i catch.
> 
> TC


Really? She only gave me one.

I guess she's been comparing our reports!

See you next week in the good spot.


----------



## marc

Sorry fellas, but the "good spot" is now a federally protected NO FISHING ZONE. Y'all can fallow me out next week and I'll show you what areas are still open to recreational fishing.


----------



## Trouthappy

I just dug up some old jigs from 2 to 4 ounces, cut off the hair tails, cut the hooks off at the curve with bolt cutters, and tie-wrapped big circle hooks to the jig's hook eye. Then threaded on a big twister-tail worm. Then you attach a leader of some sort, either wire or mono. We made about eight drifts in Boca Grande Pass two weekends ago with these, before realizing the last tarpon schools migrated out of there probably in early July. We did see an occasional roll out there, just single fish. Only 2-3 boats in the pass and no tarps hooked in the 3 days we were there. We stayed on the beach and had great wading action.


----------



## Hunter

marc said:


> Sorry fellas, but the "good spot" is now a federally protected NO FISHING ZONE. Y'all can fallow me out next week and I'll show you what areas are still open to recreational fishing.


My federal permit was just delivered by Seal Team Six this morning.

Feel free to watch me fish but don't let a hook fall overboard. The boys are a little trigger happy this month.


----------



## Tarponchaser

Those are bad dudes... I reluctanly surrrender all the Fereral waters. Remember the red snapper season is closed there.

Good luck out there and stay off of my beach.

TC


----------

